# Eerie Sounds for Halloween



## Val - 156 (Feb 11, 2010)

I downloaded it and listened to it. There might be a peice or two I'd use from this. I have no idea who released it or any info though.

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

You're welcome, Val!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It's probably just one of a long line of those cheapo tapes that have come out in stores for years now every Halloween time.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I couldn't find it in the WorldCat library database. Sorry.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds great for a tape! Thanks for ripping it uploading it. I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Box37 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey tbeard, you are a life saver. We just moved, and I literally just spent about 45 minutes looking through boxes for my old _Eerie Sounds of Halloween _cassette. I must have had this for 15+ years. I was going to try and rip it this weekend. Great timing. I have a yard haunt each year, and have this cassette running in the back ground as white noise - well, black noise. I do have the original cover somewhere. When I find it, I'll pull the information from it and post it here. Thanks!!


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

Box37 said:


> Hey tbeard, you are a life saver. We just moved, and I literally just spent about 45 minutes looking through boxes for my old _Eerie Sounds of Halloween _cassette. I must have had this for 15+ years. I was going to try and rip it this weekend. Great timing. I have a yard haunt each year, and have this cassette running in the back ground as white noise - well, black noise. I do have the original cover somewhere. When I find it, I'll pull the information from it and post it here. Thanks!!


Wow, thanks Box37! I've had this one for about the same amount of time. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one out there that enjoys it so much. Any luck with the finding the packaging? Was there any artwork on the cover that you could scan and post? Thanks again.


----------



## xerxes (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for posting this! It was a classic growing up as a kid.

Do you have side B of the tape, too? I believe each side was 15 minutes.

Here is the packaging:
https://i.imgur.com/bOBDJt1.jpg


----------



## allenhuffman (May 1, 2019)

tbeard said:


> Hello, everyone. I've recently been ripping some old Halloween sounds cassettes to my computer. I see that most of them have already popped up either here or elsewhere on the internet.
> 
> I do have one that I can't seem to find anywhere online. It's a black tape with an orange label called "Eerie Sounds for Halloween". I was wondering if anybody has any more information on this one. Who released it? Was it released under another name or on CD? I zipped it and you can download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?runp4apsghosyms
> 
> I really like this tape but it's sort of an odd one. Lots of droning noise and a super slowed down vocal track. Download and enjoy and let me know if you have any info.


I just found mine, and went looking for information on it. Awesome! Thanks for sharing. This was my all time favorite sound effects tape because of the ambient tones.


----------

